# V3/ killmeister Schutzblech



## spank_tobi (4. November 2014)

hey leute!

kurze frage-ich weiß nicht inwiefern ihr das macmahone killmeister kennt. es sieht dem v3 mehr als ähnlich. 
von macmahone gibt es werkseitig ein Schutzblech,welches in meinen augen funktioneller ist,als das von commencal.
hat zufällig jemand erfahrung damit?

hier mal ein link:

http://www.macmahone.com/dt_catalog/killmeister/


lg Tobi


----------



## pazze84 (4. November 2014)

also bei mir funktioniert das von commencal sehr gut. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spank_tobi (4. November 2014)

aber man kommt doch mit dem von commencal so bescheiden an den rebound des Dämpfers...


----------

